# Griffin is finally home!! @ 8 Weeks (pics)



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally brought my boy home today, everything is great and he finally wore out and went to sleep so I get online to upload these pics lol.

In the truck, not wanting to stay in the passenger seat








The sad puppy dog face, wanting to ride in my lap








Passed out shortly after I give in








Finally home playing with the Kong!










I'll have more pics after the weekend for sure!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Omg these sables are sooo adorable!! I think I might faint.


----------



## Mcoupe (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow!! He is beautiful! I live in the Woodlands. One day, I will check this breeder out. Can't be that far away.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be right down to pick him up... he can ride in my lap all the way back to Alaska! Love the name also!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like too much fur for all that Texas heat - would probably do much better here up north in Alaska. I'll be right down to pick him up! Love the name also so don't even have to change that


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like too much fur for all that Texas heat - would probably do much better here up north in Alaska. I'll be right down to pick him up! Love the name also so don't even have to change that


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Cute fluffy sable pup!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like too much fur for all that heat in Texas. I will be right down to pick him up and bring him North to Alaska. I love his name so will not even have to change that!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like too much fur for all that Texas heat. I'll be right down to pick him up... he can ride in my lap all the way back to Alaska! Love the name also!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts...seems there was a technical problem and I kept reposting... I'm going to click the submit now and see what happens this time


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEK! I can't stand it! Those eyes! I'm mailing a side of beef down to him immediately!

Amazing...he is putting on his puppy eyes and has you wrapped...IN ONE DAY?????????? I swear, they read up on it before we take them home and practice their cute looks on each other before taking us hostage with them.

But....he does look awfully content, and somehow I think you are too!

he's a keeper, but if not, he can come here. Alaska is too far.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Better keep an eye on that young one - shortly after his pictures get posted the whole forum comes to a halt! Very powerful stuff!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think you should send him my way he is so adorable....


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

He is adorable, congratulations!!


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Updated pics this morning...
In the computer room








He's not sure about that mirror yet lol


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Michigan is a lot cooler also, today 69, maybe 70... I'll take him....
Adorable! Take care.


----------



## Michelle88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hes super cute!!!!!


----------



## jgmeeks (Jul 7, 2009)

Day at the park wore him out saturday lol..and he had a ton of fun at the pool at my folks house today but no pics unfortunately.








Passed out in the truck








Then passed out soon as we get home right in the middle of the kitchen


----------

